
How to Study – A Brief Guide - mrccc
https://cse.buffalo.edu/~rapaport/howtostudy.html
======
mrccc
Also see discussions on HN from 2018
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16202123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16202123))
and 2017
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14088786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14088786))

